# Dirty kid prospect got job..must read



## GyspyDandA (Jul 5, 2017)

Well got a motel on the 2 of July and manager offers girlfriend and I job . I pay for room and she and I head to lobby bar and party with several vets for the weekend or the fourth . She changes immediately and acts like I don't exist and was flirting with bartender. Hmmmmmmm where are you Dr Phil. 

Night goes on and we get drinker than skunks on whatever is bought for us. Yea boyeeeeeee.

Night goes on and on I tell her she needs to go to room with me ....reply from her I'll be up in a minute not but me and her in bar and Mr new guy ......yeeeeeeeow ....

Names called back and forth on way to room cops called from her 911 grrrrrr 3 cops show up ....I walk outside with pack and surrender to guns and brethalizer .....DAMMIT MMMM GRRRRRRR 


COP SAYS TEN FOUR ON RADIO AND TWO COPS TAKE ME TO CUFFS.....SPENT 2 DAYS JAIL....

MORAL STORY TRUCK GOT TOWED , LOST GIRL , SPENT TWO DAYS JAIL , IM SINGLE NOW BUT STILL LOVE HER,...GLAD SHES GONE.....HAPPY FOURTH YALL


----------



## germanbini (Jul 5, 2017)

At least you didn't get shot and killed! Take care of yourself while you're getting things straightened out.

IMHO moral of the story should be, don't go drinking at your new job. :/


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I don't know about _must_ read...

But sorry for your troubles, all the same.


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea I'm fine yall just broken at the heart . She's got a heart like the front end of a train hard as steel with no feeling . 

It could have been worse she's just sick and she's been hurt by men in past. So in reality I got to pay for that as well . 

Time to move on


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yep move on man. I got a buddy drunk his girl gets wayyy flirtatious and he gets violently paranoid. Most relationships are sad man sad sad sad. Solitude dude. I'd rather be lonely sometimes with just my dog than deal with the shit most couples go through. We are animals monogomy isn't natural


----------

